# puppy goes nuts when brushed and bites!!!!!



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Willow is only 8 weeks old, I've been advised to start doing basic grooming now and then to get her used to it. So I've trimmed her nails and she's had a few baths due to pooping and stepping in it and had daily paw washes as she still poos in her crate at night whether I get up with her or not (still puzzled about that one) I only have to put up with that till the 21st as we're moving and she'll be in a small kitchen with pee pads and her crate open.

Anyways, my question is how do I get her used to grooming? Even just running a comb gently through her coat she starts to writhe around and bite at my hand. She needs a sanitary trim as her hair around her bum is getting long and I don't want it to get dirty, plus her hair by her eyes is getting long ang going towards her eyes. But the way she reacts to grooming I'm scared to go near such sensitive areas with my clippers or scissors. any tips please?


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

You are so right to start getting your little spitfire used to grooming early!

First, make sure the brush you're using isn't actually painful. My pup (6 months old now) is a veritable demon when I use the scratchy slicker on certain parts of his body, while he can tolerate the pin brush on those parts much better. I figure his puppy skin might be a little sensitive yet!

You want to make grooming, if not a *pleasant* sensation, at least a rewarding one! A stock of yummy treats in hand can go miles to achieving this: brush, feed, brush, feed. At first only a few strokes at time. You can enlist a helper who can feed *while* you brush, or put a dab of peanut butter on the wall at puppy head height and brush while the pup is licking it.

Do you have a grooming table? You mentioned clippers and scissors, so it sounds like you're planning to do your own grooming. A table is very handy! I know some of the groomers on here don't use any sort of restraint, but I do have a groomer's arm on mine, and I have found it useful to help keep Sugar's head out of the way while I'm shaving his feet or tail. Of course I would never string him up or put the noose on tight, but it's like having an extra hand when you're on your own.

If you feel nervous trimming those sensitive areas at this point, you might need a helper to hold the pup still, or, if possible, have her professionally groomed the first couple of times, until she's better behaved. You don't want to transmit your nerves to the puppy or to hurt her accidentally.

Hope this helps!

--Q


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

It sounds like Willow is like my Maddy, a "drivey" poodle (to use the lingo). Once she has all her shots, you will probably find that the more obedience classes for her, the better! Start young, go often  If you can afford doggy daycare, that's an idea too, to give yourself a break. Sounds like Willow has a ton of spunk which is wonderful, but the first year is going to be a challenging one for you! But at the end of it, you're going to have an amazing dog, so hang in there! Also don't forget that lots of people look for the personality that Willow has because active dogs like her and Maddy do the best in agility, tracking, Rally-O and many other fun activities.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice first off. Yes I have a grooming table with arm and noose and andis clippers and professional grooming scissors and brushes as I was starting some grooming in canada, and my kit cost me well over $1000 with all my blades and scissors etc, but I hadn't done it long before I came back to the uk, so I do have some experience but no alot, but I used to groom my toy poodle we had back over there but she wasn't as bad as Willow lol plus she'd been to the groomers afew times before I started doing her.
I think I just lack the confidence and patience to take her on haha After all she is a total baby at 8 weeks and doesn't understand. What I've been brushing her with is a poodle comb, so no slicker brush yet. My daughter holds her and talks to her when I gently brush her but she still kicks up a fuss, I waited till she was asleep next to me this evening and tried to gently brush her with it, she got up and gave me a look and moved about a foot away and went back asleep, it was quite hillarious lol

i think tomorrow maybe I'll get my table out and give it a go and see what I can accomplish treats in hand ofcourse. Thanks for the advice:act-up:


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Were I live in England there isn't much in the way of puppy class, most people don't even know much about grooming apart from the professionals ofcourse for the occasional shih tzu or bichon frise lol.
I was talking to a woman who owned a golden retriever, she was complaining of chunks of hair on the dogs flanks and her shedding problem. I asked when she last had her groomed and she looked at me and said, well, she's a shedder she doesn't need grooming, I said okkk so when did you last bathe her? she said we've never bathed her. The dog is 3 years old lol I said ok well for one you CAN get her groomed and they'll bathe her and probably use a furminator on her for the shedding and two you CAN bathe her at home and I'll give you one of my zoom grooms for brushing her out afterwards. She tried the brush and was amazed lol 

So there's little in the way of knowledge and definately no classes in my area. I did puppy class training with the ABC Animal Behaviour College in Canada to lol so I am planning on doing obedience training myself, she is pretty good at sit already hehe. Her breeder told me she's pretty stubborn, so I've been pre warned!!!!!


----------



## Cheryl&clouseau (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi there I have a 7 month old spoo, I feel your pain lol, luckily for me i am a groomer and have my own salon but when it is your own puppy u do feel somewhat awful persisting when they are kicking up a fuss, you are right in placing her up on your grooming table start as you mean to go on I always advise my clients start as soon as possible and your spoo is going to need to get use to standing on a grooming bench so try that ASAP, 

keep it short sessions at first but don't give up at the first sign of her kicking up a fuss otherwise she will form a habit of creating and you giving up,once she settles down after u brushing her praise her and keep brushing while telling her what a good girl she is then reward her and put her down if you do this every day about 2x a day writhing a week or so she will be fine. Ur stick to a routine ,

Once she gets to about 10-11 weeks old clip her face feet and tails, be aware she WILL create a fuss and figit, keep calm and gentle in your voice try not to stop and start get your daughter to help support her while your working on her feet and face clip on a slow setting and make sure that your #10 or #15 blade doesn't he hit as your clipper will be running for sometime if she's a monkey to be groomed, I would probably clipper before your going to bath her as she will itch a little from the clipped hair, 

You are probably Going to have the same problem with the hair dryer for the 1st few times your My only advice would be DON'T give in and stop she will learn quick enough that it really isn't a bad experience , if you don't give up and praise her either verbally
Or with treats within weeks you will have a fan puppy who will stand for you and enjoy the whole experience, my baby boy is now 7months and will stand on the free standing table in the middle of my salon and let's me do it all still with a little fuss while clipping his face ur were getting better, 

I hope I have helped you we have lots of puppy's come to us for there first session and most are the same but don't despair they all get better with time


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Trev was like your baby at that age, mouthy and he sccrreeeaamed! Really really loud like I was cutting off his leg instead of just brushing it. He was that way for everything, even easy stuff like trimming with just scissors. The key is repetition, lots of it and often. At least daily do a little something, a few brush strokes, or swiping the body of the clipper over her a few times to get her used to the buzzing, or clip a nail, etc. Reward her for good behavior and don't give in to the bad! When she stops throwing a fit and is still/quiet for even a few seconds, stop and have a dog cookie party.  End on a good note. Within a few weeks, she should be at least tolerating it. Trev still doesn't love grooming, but he's good for it because he knows that a cookie or some play time comes afterwards. Some others mentioned peanut butter, I think that's a great idea. I'm actually going to try it for nail grinding on my dogs, they aren't bad but they really dislike it. A little pb would probably help change their minds.


----------



## willows-mum (May 19, 2012)

Thanks alot Cheryl and mom 2 four, thats alot of help, I'll try those things! I did get my grooming table out, I gave her a bum trim with my clippers as poop was getting stuck, and I trimmed the hair around her eyes and muzzle with my thinning shears and I shaved her pads slightly with my #10 she was actually quite good, the holding of the chin hair is still a no go, but we made a start and she behaved relatively well. If she won't have the shaving of the muzzle I will be sending her to a professional for the first time like Cheryl said lol until she's used to getting her face and feet trimmed. Thanks again:act-up:


----------



## NorthJerseyGirrl (Aug 15, 2011)

Libby was very tough at first even though she had been groomed regularly by her breeder. I was not doing too well myself and we were both getting more and more anxious until I saw the vids posted here by Pammi about her pup Lumi. She was very gentle and slow and gave lots of praise. That approach has worked for me. As a novice groomer I take a long time, so I break up the grooming tasks into segments. Libby gets quite impatient after 45-60 minutes. (She's only a year old.) Other vids online have also helped me get more comfortable. I really appreciate all those who have taken the trouble to make and post them.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I wish I had thought of treating but Lumi wasnt born yet when I first started brushing and combing Swizzle. I would get him very tired and brushed him when he was sleeping. He was aware but too tired to put up too much of a fuss. Now when I brush him he just falls asleep. For baths I just talk sweet to him - same with the dryer. In the beginning I kept the baths and the dryer time short but I did it often. I was very careful not to get soap in his eyes. I have been too chicken to use my clippers yet. I will probably get a table first. I


----------

